# My Budget Suspension Upgrade



## Kimchee76 (Oct 25, 2002)

Just got the word from Mike Saiki. He's not going to make the rear uppermounts for B15 with regular AM spring setup. 

On the good side. Here's what I got for my cheapo suspension upgrade for my car, it's no ricer setup so don't laugh.

These so far are rated the highest 190/240 lbs./in.
Progress Sport Springs $130 @ KrazedKustomz shipped
You could PM Cloud at B15sentra.net.

These are the best that are available as of now. You could wait for KYB to come out someday. 
Spec V Dampers (Free Shipping, $320 @ Mossy)
Talk to Greg at MOssy, it's a toll-free number

You'll need this if you're going to use the dampers mentioned above if and only if your cas is a 2000 like mine, probably also easier to find front strut tower brace as well to fit the 2001+ B15s. 
2002 B15 Front Upper Mount Kit ($50 @ Mossy) 

These are better than your stock bumpstops of course.
- Energy Suspension Bumpstops ($25.50 @ Mossy)

This is all I could scrunge up. I'll be getting it installed this month and post the experience.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't waste your money on spec V dampers, they only prolong slightly what happens to your stock dampers, so your $340 will go down the tubes fairly quickly. 

JCGator42 on B15 is getting a Motivational upper mount group buy together.

I'm running on my stock dampers. As long as you drive responsibly, your dampers will last.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

There is no real interest in these mounts. Only 5 people out of thousands????? It's not worth the $3,000 investment for me to have minimal amount made and then sit on them for the next year. Anybody else willing to invest the $3,000? I'll pay you back when we sell them all.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I had thought JCGator42 was getting something together. I guess I'm wrong. Perhaps you might be able to tell me what the likelihood is of seeing just a damper application any time in the near future?? I can tell you now there is demand for it. A lot of people are running stock dampers with lowering springs.

If I had the money, I'd go with the motivational coilover setup, but as it is we have 4-5 coilover setups available to us, with little to no demand for them simply because of the price......I don't really understand it.......


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> *There is no real interest in these mounts. Only 5 people out of thousands????? It's not worth the $3,000 investment for me to have minimal amount made and then sit on them for the next year. Anybody else willing to invest the $3,000? I'll pay you back when we sell them all. *


Where do I send you a check Mike? I've emailed you a LONG time ago about coilovers, but I've just started to get money rounded up. If you need to sell what's left of the upper mounts, I'm there.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I was smart this time. I didn't make them yet but, designed them 2 years ago.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

As soon as there are aftermarket struts that can be cut apart and gutted, I can install modified Koni inserts for use with standard type lowering springs(Progress,Prokits). They would be 2 inches shorter than the stocks or any aftermarket struts. You can bet, these will ride great. We just need some cheap Monroe struts for a B-15 to be made and I can do it. The monroe housings are thicker than OEM. I can modify OEM housings if you want. There would be a slight turnaround time though. You would be without front struts as long as it takes for shipping to and from. You would also need the 2002 front upper mounts.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

The very next real mod my car is getting is coilovers Mike. I'm done with my OEM struts and Eibach Sportlines. Time to play with the big boys. 

I know that there will be a demand for shortened struts. I'll cross my fingers for something good to happen soon.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i know this might be a stupid question, but what are dampers exactly? really appreciate it if somebody replies, thanks


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *i know this might be a stupid question, but what are dampers exactly? really appreciate it if somebody replies, thanks *


Dampers is the terminology that we associate with struts, or at least how I associate them to struts.


----------



## Kimchee76 (Oct 25, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> *As soon as there are aftermarket struts that can be cut apart and gutted, I can install modified Koni inserts for use with standard type lowering springs(Progress,Prokits). They would be 2 inches shorter than the stocks or any aftermarket struts. You can bet, these will ride great. We just need some cheap Monroe struts for a B-15 to be made and I can do it. The monroe housings are thicker than OEM. I can modify OEM housings if you want. There would be a slight turnaround time though. You would be without front struts as long as it takes for shipping to and from. You would also need the 2002 front upper mounts. *


I am one of those who bought the SpecV dampers for my GXE and I was wondering if you could shortened the GXE dampers and put Koni inserts. How much would you charge?


----------

